# Passion Horse Contest #1 - VOTING



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

16. Jazz - Owned by close2prfect









17. Herc - Owned by morganshow11









18. Rowdy - Owned by morganshow11









19. "A Colorless Coosa" aka Scout - Owned by APHA MOMMA









20. Duchess - Owned by reining girl









21. Mocha - Owned by eventerwannabe









22. Allerga (Paint) - Owned by Goosen









23. Durango - Owned by Goosen









24. Sky - Owned by Goosen









25. Bacardi Blues - Owned by BluMagic









26. Mable - Owned by Cerko









27. No Name Given - Owned by Velvetgrace 









28. Chavez - Owned by Chavez









29. Chaseford Charisma - Owned by TralissaAndalusians









30. Jed - Owned by Shalani


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

31. Gypsy Dancer - Owned by TralissaAndalusians 









32. Tralissa Esperanza (Raine) - Owned by TralissaAndalusians 









33. Fenda II - Owned by TralissaAndalusians 









34. Lexxi - Owned by TralissaAndalusians 









35. Fantasia XCII (Breeze) - Owned by TralissaAndalusians 









36. Willow - Owned by TralissaAndalusians 









37. Puntal V (Luca) - Owned by TralissaAndalusians 









38. Continental Zip - Owned by sorelhorse









Again, thank you all for the insane amount of entrys!!!!

Also, if you notice some of your entrys are missing or such, it was because I was confused about something, so if you wish you may contact me about it, or leave it as is. ;]

As you may notice, we are over the amount of poll options, so please send your votes to me, and I will keep them on tally until voting is closed. One vote only!

Voting ends NEXT SATURDAY!


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Prizes -

1st - Signature, Avatar, Wallpaper
2nd - Signature, Avatar
3rd- Signature

All will be made by ChingazMyBoy!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Continental Zip


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

#38 and #22 Have tied for me. If I have to pick just one....Oh gosh so tough They are both great photographs #38 no #22 . Oh all right #38 has good balance of subject so I'll go with that one 
Great job to everyone. They are all beautiful

*#38*


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

2. Pennellipi - Owned by happygoose123 i like this one there is something about it that i really like


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

14 and 22..Probably 22 though.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi,

I am also happy to make an avatar for each member who entered the contest and didn't come 1st, 2nd or 3rd. I PMed PassionHorse about this and got a reply but I am unsure if this is confermed.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Come on people, VOTE!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Haha, of course I would have to go for #19. Wouldn't this be easier if it were a poll or is this too many horses?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, we are allowed to vote for ourselves? In that case #12!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Haha, well just in case we can't vote for our own horse I will go with #38, very very well built and GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^^

*pssst!*

Vote for #12!!

He he just kidding!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Unsure if I can vote but heres my vote:

14. Onyx - Owned by Twilight Arabians


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Not all my photos got on there


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Velvetgrace said:


> Not all my photos got on there


Do you want to PM me the images and names and I can email Passion Horse about it?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Number 9


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Come on guys! Need more votes in!


----------



## Paintlover115 (Jan 29, 2009)

Number #14


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

#30 , Can i make a suggestion... Maybe if the voters pick a top 3 and tally up a score from that. Then we wont all be tied lol


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll make a vote for #32, but so many others were nice, too!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

#38 gots my vote


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

38!!!!!!! continental(SP??) zip


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

if we can vite for our self the number 6 if not then number 37


----------



## sunnypony (Feb 2, 2009)

14. Onyx - Owned by Twilight Arabians

it was really hard to decide but i have a thing for black horses!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

number 14!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

whoops ignore this post - wrong contest  will go choose one to vote on


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

31. Gypsy Dancer - Owned by TralissaAndalusians 


 hard choice


----------



## Stormey02 (Jul 23, 2009)

number 14-Onyx - Owned by Twilight Arabians

xxx


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

This ends tonight guys!


----------



## Blackhorse101 (Jul 25, 2009)

I think it would have been better if we could have done 1st, 2nd and 3rd. lol!! so many nice horses i dont know witch to chouse! came down to 31 and 14 for me!  to bad we cant pick two... i guess im going to go with 14,  what a cutie!


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Alright, this is officialy closed! I'll get everything together, and get back to you on the winners later today! I'll post again on THIS thread!


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry I'm slacking guys! I've been getting distracted, but I PROMISE to have this done when I get back from the barn. ;]


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Cute pics.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

38...lol. continental zip


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Continental Zip - just cuz I'd LOVE to own one like that!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Continental Zip  what a beautiful horse!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

i vote for:
5, 29, & Duchess! (forget her number, but i adore that mare  )


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

#38 Continental Zip


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

"A Colorless Coosa" aka Scout - Owned by APHA MOMMA -- 19


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

no. 32


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

#22 and Gypsy Dancer
I know voting is over,but.........


----------



## horsechick139 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi! I LOVE Onyx #14 I vote for that one tops.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I vote for #31 Gypsy Dancer


----------

